
How Corporate Partnerships Can Corrupt Public Universities - chmaynard
https://promarket.org/mercenary-science-corporate-partnership-corrupt-research-public-universities/
======
Bucephalus355
“They don’t pay them to say nice things, they pay them to not say bad things.”

